# Emergency Assistance Needed In San Francisco, CA for Sick or Injured Pigeons



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I am not sure whom we may have in this area of San Francisco, but there is a 
sick or injured pigeon that was reported to us by a concerned person named 
K. K has a fear of pigeons and due to where the pigeon is at it 
will take a net, or two people or a ladder or something to get the pigeon 
down, possibly, K will be home in the afternoon tomorrow to assist but 
has a fear as I stated of touching the pigeon, you can reach K at 
......................., K has provided the following details and given permission 
if someone can come sooner to assist the pigeon. Please advise us if anyone 
is available to assist on this ASAP.

Pigeon is located at:
........................................
Directions:
At entering there are 3 apartment doors you have to enter and when you turn 
to leave the building the pigeon is on the top left hand side, you can see 
the pigeon from the top stairs.

Ellen

Again if you are able to assist with this pigeon please let us know ASAP.

----- Original Message ----- 
From: ...............................
To: "R&E Loft's / Ron, Ellen and Eric" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, February 14, 2005 10:32 PM
Subject: Re: Need help with pigeon - Castro Valley / San Francisco Area

>i gave it some water and bird seed
> im being wimpy i know but im afraid of birds...
> luckily its a warm night....
> can u call ( before 11 am is fine or tommorow)
> ............................
> ive been trying to get people to help me catch it...no
> luck so far...
> ............................
>
> the names K
>> >> ----- Original Message ----- 
>> >> From: ...........................................
>> >> To: <[email protected]>
>> >> Sent: Monday, February 14, 2005 7:20 PM
>> >>
>> >>
>> >>>
>> >>> we have a pigeon that hasnt left its perch near
>> our
>> >>> door in two days
>> >>> i think it may be sick or wounded, but dont know
>> a
>> >>> thing about birds...
>> >>> we're in the .....................
>> >>> help? advice?
>
> --- "R&E Loft's / Ron, Ellen and Eric"
> <[email protected]> wrote:
>
>> Hello,
>>
>> Thank you very much for emailing us regarding this
>> injured or sick pigeon
>> and trying to assist. Can you please tell me what is
>> happening with this
>> pigeon and what you have done so far for the pigeon.
>>
>> If you could please for the time being catch the
>> pigeon and get it into a
>> warm and safe place so that we can advise you on
>> caring for this pigeon that
>> would be great, the best way to keep a sick or
>> injured pigeon is in a pet
>> carrier, or an old fish tank with a towel wrapped
>> around it, or even a
>> laundry basket with a stove rack over the top, a
>> heating pad with it turned
>> on low placed underneath the carrier to help with
>> warmth or a 60 watt bulb
>> for heat, fresh water and food all are a good start.
>> If you are unable to
>> contain the pigeon please advise us and we will see
>> what we can do to find
>> someone in your area to assist you.
>>
>> I will be anxiously awaiting your response in
>> regards to this matter.
>>
>> Ellen
>>


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

*issue resolved*

I just called K and somebody from Judy's (or Julie's) group came by to pick the pigeon up. There is no need to call K.

They're going to take the pigeon to the Humane Society or try to take care of it themselves. Hopefully this is somebody from Mickaboo cockatiel rescue (as Terrry suggested it might be). Personally I'm against the Humane Society option. The Humane Society in Sf doesn't take pigeons. Animal Care and Control does, and all they do is put the bird down. Contrary to what you may have seen on Animal Planet, Animial Care and control sucks.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

I just received this email earlier so if you have a way to contact the person from Julie's rescue you can pass this on.
Ellen
************************************************
Hi there, I got a fwd message regarding a pigeon in trouble in sf.
I run the SF wildlife rehabilitation program for mammals in SF.

If a finder calls SF Animal Care and Control, they will assist in a 
rescue if it is possible to reach the bird.
If the pigeon is hurt beyond repair, SF ACC will euthanize.

If the bird may heal from injury, the finder can then take the bird to 
Wildcare wildlife rehabilitation hospital in San Rafael for immediate 
care.
(415) 456-7283. Wildcare is located at 2nd and B street. Wildcare is 
Well marked at 2nd and B street - to turn onto Albert Park Lane.
Directions: Central San Rafael Exit. Turn Left at 2nd light onto 3rd 
St.. Turn Left onto B street . One block down well marked. Open 9am-5pm 
and until 7pm in summer.

If the finder cannot arrange a ride for the bird to Wildcare in San 
Rafael through friends or neighbors, they can call my wildlife hotline 
(415) 350- 9453 and I will try to find someone to the bird there. (Last 
resort!)
Best,
Jamie Ray
Director, SF ROMP
Rescued Orphan Mammal Program

www.sfromp.org
[email protected]


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Feralpigeon ~ thank you for informing us about the San Rafael Wildcare facility. Your post may save other pigeons from the same fate.
I'm sorry about your experience & I'm sorry for the sweet pigeon. You are not to blame for the loss of his life, "they" refused to give him a chance.
Thank you for caring & trying to help.

Phyll


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

How interesting the information on Wildcare and euthanizing as I took it from the email they would assist, I have emailed this person to find out what they have to say about this as that is not acceptable to be referring people to a place that will do this, we don't save them and take them to them for that to happen, I am so sorry for your loss, that is heart breaking.

Ellen


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Feralpigeon same thing happened to me!

Wildcare can go cram it for their treatment of broken winged birds. I won't bring them another one.


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

*Wildcare*

I just saw this thread about Wildcare and am kind of shocked.
I haven't been to the facility but know several long-time people there.
They are one of the few places in the area around S.F. that do like and take pigeons. 
The birds that are unreleasable do get euth'd. They get so many and there are no homes for so many disabled birds. 

Their pigeon expert fosters many of them at home.
I have a rescue friend in SF who knows Wildcare well, and has worked there, and who says that Wildcare does a great job with pigeons. 
Animal care might be far superior to a facility's ability to relate to finders.

One of the problems with taking a disabled pigeon that will be unreleasable to a wildlife center is that this puts them in the position of substituting for a veterinarian. I don't think many centers will "doctor" a bird in order for the finder to then adopt it. 

Vets could object to this, as the "business" that should go to a vet, instead goes to a rehab facility. Not saying this is the case with Wildcare. It's general info.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Danmm straight!

I got a song and dance that pigeons were "wild animals" and wouldn't be happy in captivity. I told them I had two pet pigeons who were happy, and pigeons were the first birds domesticated so they were hardly wild (so Neaayah, Neaayah, Neeah). Needless to say they didn't give a crap about any of it (or even the poor bird I brought in).

At this point i would take a sick or baby bird to Wild"Care" but never NEVER a bird that has undergone trauma. I will pay for those birds will go to my vet thank you very much.

Writing is a good idea I'll have to write a letter to the editor of the Marin IJ about it.


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

I understand what you are saying, and your anger about what happened to your pigeon.

Their response to you (that you quoted) doesn't make much sense to me.
Wildlife centers are only required to euth unreleasable protected wildlife. Pigeons aren't protected. So decisions regarding pigeons, starlings and sparrows, domestic ducks, etc are always up to the particular facility. There are no state or federal rules about how they are handled.

I believe that if they took in animals, treated them, and then released them to finder for a fee, this would be an infringement on veterinary practice. 

Maybe the person you spoke with there didn't know that pigeons are non-protected.

Yes, if you had been told when you got there, or over the phone, then you could have kept him.

I think it is always a risk turning over a pigeon to a center. There are too many variables and no guarantees, regardless of how good a center is.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

In reading over this thread I have to conclude it's best to release seriously wounded pigeons to private vets. I've also been offended, on occasion, by the attitude of volunteers at various wildlife places. I understand where they are coming from, but pigeons seem to me a special case. A wild, native bird that is unable to fly would indeed have a miserable existence. But pigeons, even ferals, so readily adapt to captivity and living close to humans, it seems cruel to put them down just because they can't fly. There is the issue of homes, however. Finding homes for unwanted animals, whatever species, is an ongoing problem.

Wildlife facilities have limited resources. Some private vets will take in an injured pigeon and do their best to save it if the finder releases the bird to them. I think most will tell you honestly if they intend to the treat the bird, and if they don't want to, they'll refuse to take it. I know for a fact that my two vets have saved feral pigeons with severe injuries (including a wing that had to be amputated) and went on to find homes for them. Vet care by an avian specialist is the first choice whenever possible. If you can afford to pay for it, the pigeon is yours. If not, the bird still has the best chance of survival at an avian vet's office, even if you never see it again. 

I'm talking about severe injuries here. A pigeon with a mild injury or illness is probably okay at a wildlife center, provided their standard practice is to rehab and release them. Just make sure before turning a bird over to them.


----------

